# Fatal Error - Boxster Test Drive



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

After nearly ordering a Mazda RX-8 a few weeks ago I was foolish enough to test drive a Boxster 2.7 at the weekend.

What a car ;D This was my first Porsche experience and I was very impressed. Felt a bit quicker than the TT but nothing out of the ordinary. What I was blown away by were the steering and handling. Now I know why Evo and other magazines always rave about the Boxster being one of the best handling cars at any price.

Got talking to the dealer about finance. By the time I had specced the 2.7 up to TT equipment levels I was on the wrong side of Â£38k which puts me into Boxster 'S' territory.

I've got an 'S' test drive booked in a couple of weeks time. Can't wait


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I know what you mean! - I did exactly the same. ;D

I'm not sure I understand why people buy a 2.7 - as you say by the time you add most of the extras people want - the price ends up the same as an S (which most of the kit as standard, and a bigger engine etc.)

do it, as people always told me - you won't regret it.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Insurance might be an issue on the 3.2 'S'. So far my best quote has been Â£1600! That's nearly double what I pay on the TT.

My ideal 2.7 spec was metallic paint, 18" carreras, partial leather, bose, htd seats, wind deflector, PSM, small alu pack, air con and some othe minor bits. This is how the price soared to over Â£37k.

If I do decide on the 'S' then I'l' just be having the essentials.....metallic paint and bose  I really like the bigger wheels and the cabin looks a bit dull without the aluminium bits. Suppose the 3.2 litre engine and 911 brakes make up for it though.

What is fuel economy like on the 'S'. Does anyone achieve the official porsche averages?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

There are two ways to look at this.

If you mainly want a pure driving experience, and you don't want any luxury toys or options, a 2.7 will fit the bill perfectly. Boxsters are more about balance and handling, rather than outright straight line performance and power. The only 'essential' option (for practicality and ease of resale) is climate control, which isn't standard on the 2.7. Partial leather seats are just as comfortable as full leather ones, and you don't really need the interior aluminium packages, or the BOSE sound system as the engine alone sounds awesome.

I loved my TT because of it's looks, performance and interior styling - it is just such a good all round package, and personally didn't want to give up any of it's luxuries when I bought the Boxster. I have a pretty much fully loaded 3.2S tiptronic - I must admit I did have second thoughts when paying for it (only very very brief second thoughts Â ) but I absolutely love the car.

The only dowside is the fuel consumption - during the running in period I got 25 - 27 mpg, but now that it's run in and I know the cars capabilities, I'm lucky to get 21-22 mpg Â  (but it is the tiptronic) so I'd say you'd only get around 23 mpg out of a properly driven S in the real world Â ;D

If you get the chance - go for it. You only live once, you know it makes sense Â : Â


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

I had a 2.7 for a month as a loan car - they really are fantastic cars to drive.

Personally though I dont want a soft top, so I cant wait for the (cheaper?) Boxster Coupe to appear in a few years time 8)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Insurance might be an issue on the 3.2 'S'. Â So far my best quote has been Â£1600! Â That's nearly double what I pay on the TT.


I got a quote of Â£1040 on a new 911 Carrera 4 with Privilege and Â£1090 with tesco. Paying Â£600 on the TT.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. Fuel consumption and insurance look scary in comparison to the TT.

Like Paul says 'you only live once' ;D Just got to convince the other half that a Boxster S is at least as practical and useful as a new kitchen and bathroom 

One last question. Have those with Boxsters gone for the PSM option? The dealer reckoned it is the first option he would choose. It's a Â£650 option I could do without buying but if it really is worthwhile then I might as well...what's another Â£600 odd quid when I'm spending this much anyway.

James

PS Engine/exhaust note on 2.7 was fantastic. Can't wait to hear the 3.2. Hopefully it won't be raining for my next test drive so I can have the roof down to hear it in all its glory.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only Boxster I've ever driven was the old 2.5. Even then it was an awesome car. Like you say, it's not until you drive a car with that sort of balance and poise that you realise where the TTs faults are.

Having said that, we couldn't afford a Boxster and at the time did not want a soft-top.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

my Boxster S is getting about 26mpg - mostly motorway and town driving and it has about 17k on the clock - compared to the 28/9 I used to get from the TT - I do seem to find myself at the Optimax pump than I remember previously Â  - but that may be cos I'm enjoying it so much !

Insurance is steeper than the TT (Â£900 for the TT to Â£1300 for the Box) but I've been told (and could be wrong) that the 2.7 and 3.2S are in the same insurance group?

but hey you only live once - or maybe twice in my case as that was my argument for buying the TT Â : Â ;D

Mine has PSM - and I'm glad it does -I'm under no illusions about my level of driving skill ! - and I think for resale its becoming important.

you can really go to town with Porsche options (the previous owner of my car spent 10k Â ) and there are still 2 blanks on the dash !

P.S and I'm one of those owners that puts the roof down in any dry weather.... 9c on the m23/m25 back from Brighton this afternoon, roof down - lovely ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I get about 26mpg on standard unleaded (have a tank of optimax as of today to see if it makes any difference), compared to 31ish from my TT.

My TT insurance was Â£800ish, my S insurance is Â£1200ish. However, there was no difference between the 2.7 & the S in cost!


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Get PSM - I nearly spun one very easily on a greasy road :-[


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Boxster on 5th gear now! It must be a sign from the gods that it is meant to be 

My insurance is Â£950 on TT and have been quoted Â£1300 on Boxster 2.7 so this seems about the right sort of increase compared to you guys.

I'm under no illusions about my driving skill so PSM will be a wise investment if I go the boxster route after my 'S' test drive.

Thanks for all the replies. I'll no doubt have lots more questions after my next drive.

James


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

i made the change to a box 2.7 from a 225 TTC and haven't looked back since. the handling is superb and the engine note is sweet as you like. looking forward to spring so i can have the roof down, or even some dry weather as it's only been down half dozen times since i've taken delivery. i decided to get more toys and settle for the 2.7 but if you can stretch to an 's' then do it as you won't regret it. i would recommend psm especially on an 's', i spec it on a 2.7 just in case, as you never know when it may help you out of a tricky situation.
both the 2.7 and s are fantastic cars and i'm sure you'll be happy with whichever one you end up getting. there was no difference in insurance for me as i got the same quote for both the 2.7 and s.
enjoy the test drive....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> One last question. Â Have those with Boxsters gone for the PSM option? Â The dealer reckoned it is the first option he would choose. Â It's a Â£650 option I could do without buying but if it really is worthwhile then I might as well...what's another Â£600 odd quid when I'm spending this much anyway.


A couple of dealers that I visited, said that PSM really isn't an issue on the Boxster, with it's mid engine configuration, but was most definately a requirement on the rear-engined 911. The Boxster really does give such a secure road hugging feel, that for 99.9% of the time, you don't need it. You really have to be pretty stupid, and push it, hard, in the wet, to get the car off line. But if ultimate safety is your thing, then get psm for the remaining 0.1% of the time Â ;D

On the fuel economy issue - I just completed a 230 mile brisk return trip down the M11, around the M25 and along the M4 to Reading (Did about 30 miles 'country road' driving when at Reading) - achieved 25.2 mpg overall. So 26 mpg should be achievable from a manual - which is only about 2 mpg less than I used to get out of my TT.

However, a combination of hard a/b road driving, and city traffic, has seen my mpg plummet to 19 Â 

Still love it though Â ;D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

We went from TT to Boxster also - we haev had an S and a 2.7 this year.

I prefered the highly specced 2.7 if I am honest as stated (by Paul I think) the steering and balance are fantastic and it isnt about all out performance, and I prefered having a few toys, the 2.7 had most of them, ones I would recommend are full leather (as I dont like the plastic dash finish much), lowered seats if you are tall as the extra 10mm down makes a lot of difference. Bose if you can stretch to is (or PSP as a minimum) as the standard sound offering IMO is dreadfull, and if you like sounds then the bose is worth it. PSM is worth it for peace of mind. Carerra alloys are one of the nicest wheels ever (Again IMO).
IF you order new then CD changer is worthwhile as with the MOST bus the car is fitted, from what I have seen retrofitting a CD changer could cost double the new option price.

The sat nav was very good, but is nothing more than a luxury.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> We went from TT to Boxster also - we haev had an S and a 2.7 this year.
> 
> I prefered the highly specced 2.7 if I am honest as stated (by Paul I think) the steering and balance are fantastic and it isnt about all out performance, and I prefered having a few toys, the 2.7 had most of them, ones I would recommend are full leather (as I dont like the plastic dash finish much), lowered seats if you are tall as the extra 10mm down makes a lot of difference. Bose if you can stretch to is (or PSP as a minimum) as the standard sound offering IMO is dreadfull, and if you like sounds then the bose is worth it. PSM is worth it for peace of mind. Carerra alloys are one of the nicest wheels ever (Again IMO).
> IF you order new then CD changer is worthwhile as with the MOST bus the car is fitted, from what I have seen retrofitting a CD changer could cost double the new option price.
> ...


Hi Shao - Agree on the Boxster standard audio system - it's awful - very boxy sound (excuse pun) and no rear speakers at all! I find the BOSE is excellent, really powerful and punchy - better than the TT version, which was a bit too boomy IMHO.

Leather interior makes it far more luxurious inside - standard plastic dash covering is not nice.

Re - lowered seats (I don't have them) I have no problem with headroom (I'm over 6ft tall) but I've got the seat pretty much right back, leg room is at a premium.

If you get the BOSE, then the CD changer is a must - pity about the MOST fibre-optic bus - no auxillary input for mp3 players, pda's etc, unless I can develop something for the fibre bus 

Yes, the PCM/Sat nav system is expensive, but it's the easiest and most fluent system to use that I've come across.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

BOSE and leather seats are on my list of must have extras. Not sure if I can stretch to the full leather interior....it might mean compromising the 18" carreras....decisions decisions.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

the decision is actually quite easy - Go down to your local showroom and have a look at one without full leather - If the look and feel is ok for you then decision made, but if (like myself and Paul) you are not keen on the look of the dash, etc then you can always purchase carerras at a later date, not too much you can do about the full leather. Same for Alloy trim, etc, a lot of this can be done at a later date, Adam on Tyresmoke ahs just updated some of the interior on his. I would with Porsche look to spec items that are v expensive to retro fit or cant retro fit above Items I could get myself at a later date.


----------

